# Iberital MC2 Doser Grinder - Pros and Cons agains the Auto?



## Beco90 (May 3, 2015)

Hi all,

I have been offered an MC2 Doser very cheap (£40). Reading around I think I'd prefer the auto version but I can't really turn it away at the price and funds are tight. These seem like popular models so I was wondering if anyone with one could give me a few of the pros and cons of the doser model - specifically in comparison to the manual?

To get an idea of use it would be paired with a Gaggia Classic. It would be 'working' for two people and 90% of the time we drink espresso based drinks rather than filter.

Thanks again for any info!


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Dont have much info on the doser model im afraid, i have had the doserless the past 3 years. Should be same grind quality, if 40/50 quid is your budget for a grinder you wont do much better than that. The doserless model rarely goes for less than 80 on here 2nd hand


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Beco, one thing to remember with the M C 2, take extreme care if you adjust it running, if you go too fine you can /will lock up the burrs and do extensive damage.

I had the doserless MC2 and they are good little grinders and will work well with the Classic. It would work well for your two people well within its capacity.

For a tight budget I do not think you will do better, as many forum members had an MC as their first grinder.

If you buy it post again for guidance on stripping and cleaning.


----------



## Beco90 (May 3, 2015)

Cheers guys - thanks for the advice! I probably will go for it. Does anyone have any advice on how the dosing system works? I don't really understand what the extra little hopper is for?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Beco90 said:


> Cheers guys - thanks for the advice! I probably will go for it. Does anyone have any advice on how the dosing system works? I don't really understand what the extra little hopper is for?


Doser grinders grind coffee into front "hopper" from where it is then dispensed by flicking a lever to eject set quantities See barista's flicking and clicking in coffee shops ?


----------



## Beco90 (May 3, 2015)

Thanks El carajillo - is there a reason that most people prefer to avoid a doser for home use? Is it that the quantities measured out aren't particularly accurate?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Beco90 said:


> Thanks El carajillo - is there a reason that most people prefer to avoid a doser for home use? Is it that the quantities measured out aren't particularly accurate?


My understanding is that the problem is more that coffee is retained in the doser and goes stale. For high volume/coffee shop it makes sense, but for home use where you aren't grinding enough coffee to warrant it, it is more of a hindrance.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

risky said:


> My understanding is that the problem is more that coffee is retained in the doser and goes stale. For high volume/coffee shop it makes sense, but for home use where you aren't grinding enough coffee to warrant it, it is more of a hindrance.


A doser will reduce the clumps from a grinder and give you a nice fluffy mound for the portafilter.

Single dose the grinder, and check what mods you can do to ensure the doser sweeps clean

I imangine a no doser mc2 would be a clumpy grinder and need some form of WDT to declump and give even extractions


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm currently (still) using a doserless MC2. Doesn't really clump, but I grind into a small container before then transferring to the portafilter. MC2 spits out grinds like I piss when I'm drunk... EVERYWHERE but where you want it.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

rmblack78 said:


> I'm currently (still) using a doserless MC2. Doesn't really clump, but I grind into a small container before then transferring to the portafilter. MC2 spits out grinds like I piss when I'm drunk... EVERYWHERE but where you want it.


I chuckles. Non becaunse I piss up now but mc3 makes so much mm ESS withg statatiiccy Malabar's


----------



## DomSheridan (Jul 12, 2015)

How badly does it spit around? Is it just easier to dose into something else and then into the PF?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I did not find it "sprayed" too much but I found grinding into a plastic pot /tube ( type that herbs bought in ) contained all the grounds then just tip into P/F. If you note the weight of the container it is easy to check weigh the grounds before you tip them into the P/F .


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It doesn't clump. I found the grinds to eject a little too upwards but holding the portafilter up against the spout and lowering as it was filled was successful.

On the downside it's as loud as an aircraft taking off, and (from what I remember) takes a fairly long time to grind 16g. I found the grind to be quite inconsistent and can't recommend the machine. I'd get a decent hand grinder and you can switch between espresso and brew quickly. The MC2 is a pain to adjust, but if you mark the burr carrier you can get it within the range quite quickly, the problem is that you'll have to go coarser or finer than before because of slippage. I've heard the knock grinders are good for espresso, along with the Rhino and even porlex.


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

It's very simple to grind into another small container and tip into portafilter.

It is very loud, and takes a (relatively speaking) long time to grind a double.

But for the money I think it's a good deal.


----------

